# thanks for recption



## Urbano (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello from Portugal


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Urbano (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source, look forward to hearing about your beekeeping adventures.


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

Urban
Welcome! I have family visiting from Portugal. They will be returning to their home in a few days. They live in castelo branco. Allen is interested in starting some bees there. They have 13 acres and olive groves. We are thinking of visiting them in the fall. 

Greg


----------

